# Desert Detours... any comments or should we just go



## gdleeds

Hi All,
We are seriously looking to book a tour with Desert Detours and wondered if anyone had any comments to make, time of year, etc our van is a 28` bursner A class..


----------



## artona

Hi

I have personally met Ray (who owns desertours) and he is a great bloke. He has been doing these tours since the 15th century (or so it seems lol) and everyone I have spoken to who has gone on one really rates them.




stew


----------



## autostratus

gdleeds said:


> Hi All,
> We are seriously looking to book a tour with Desert Detours and wondered if anyone had any comments to make, time of year, etc our van is a 28` bursner A class..


Have you already tried the site search facility?
If not try using ' desert AND tours '. 
This throws up a few threads which may be useful.


----------



## asprn

gdleeds said:


> We are seriously looking to book a tour with Desert Detours and wondered if anyone had any comments to make, time of year, etc our van is a 28` bursner A class..


I've just emailed Ray over the past few days about a tour, and all bar one, he (or Debbie) replied within minutes (the other reply was within a couple of hours). I've not met either of them, but have read reviews in detail. I warmed to Ray last year when I first contacted him, and will be booking if our plans sort themselves out.

Dougie.


----------



## gdleeds

*reply*

thanks for the reply, yes I have gone onto the site the question I was asking is ` as anyone been on one of thier trips` they sound fantastic and I am about to book, I just wanted some feedback from those who may have been before me

thanks


----------



## hilldweller

We go in Feb 09.

They have been just first class in handling emails.

Lots of good documentation arrived, you probably have this by now.

Can't wait.

Only niggle here is driving down mid winter. We'll be doing the Madge Route ( west France, across from Biarritz, Madrid, Granada ) with a chance of snow around Granada.

We've EU breakdown cover with the insurance but we'll be relying on Ray to help out in Morocco.


----------



## gdleeds

*Reply*

It would seem that Ray and Debbie at Desert Detours are right on the ball, got a call from Ray this morning as my booking is for October, very jovial yet professional, so we are away shortly and looking forward to our trip with great enthusiasm.... I have taken up photography and just got to grips with RAW, so should be creating some great Desert shots.. can not wait


----------



## TinaGlenn

We went on a Desert detours trip in April this year. It was fantastic. Ray is a easy going chap with a great sense of humour, if anyone had any problems, including medical problems, he did his best to sort them out, his staff are great, acting as interpreters when needed and always about to chat with, about all aspects of the tour.

Just remember that it is Africa, don't expect grassy camp sites and immaculate shower blocks and full facilities and you will be fine. Where in this country can you hand feed peacocks and hens as they wander about your camp site 8) 

Expect donkeys, sheep and other wildlife to amble through your wild camping areas even Apes when in the Cedar forests :wink: 
The wild camping is amazing, and we never felt unsafe anywhere we stopped. If offered any of the locals home pressed olive oil go for it, it is very different from anything you will get in a super market.

One thing to bear in mind, if you like sugar free or diet drinks, stock up and take plenty with you, as you will only find the full sugar stuff over there. Although there are some big supermarkets they are few and far between so make sure you have enough of you usual types of shampoo, soap etc especially if you have sensitive skin in case you run out and can't get what you want.

When we went the exchange rate into Dihrams was better if you had Sterling rather than Euros to change, and you will need to take your passport into the banks with you even if changing cash. 

Keep your camera handy at all times and you will bring back loads of amazing photos of your tour, we did  

Have a wonderful time

Tina


----------



## ActiveCampers

As we'll soon be off doing Euro trips (and for most of 2009) - this does sound like something quite different.
Not sure how we'd enjoy an organised tour - though I doubt we'd venture to Morocco alone. 
Do DD do MHF discount 
Maybe xmas 2009.....


----------



## NormanB

I would read all the threads you can find on the web about Desert Detours very very carefully.


----------



## hilldweller

NormanB said:


> I would read all the threads you can find on the web about Desert Detours very very carefully.


Oooooo, cryptic, any links ?


----------



## kennyboy

excellent advice NormanB!!!!!


----------



## parigby

So that would appear to be two of you that may know something, but won't tell.


----------



## ActiveCampers

Yeah - c'mon spill the beans if there is anything to spill.

I've googled and searched and can't find anything negative on DD - so its on our to do list at somepoint as, frankley, despite whats in my boxers my balls aren't big enough to go to Morocco by ourselves!  I would much prefer to be taken by someone who knows - as looking at the pictures there is no way we'd venture on some of those roads without previous knowledge.

And, okay, there is obviously a charge for the service which is fair enough IMO.

So if there is another side to the coin - please do tell. Please PM if you do not wish to post publically.


----------



## Forestboy

We're leaving on Saturday morning to do a trip with DD catch the ferry to Morocco Sept 1st. Ray and Debbie have been great all the way through despite a huge number of dropouts from the tour.
Will try and enter a review when we reurn.

If the guys hinting at problems no anything maybe they should speak up.


----------



## billym

Just search kennyboy or sandman on MHF's EXCELLENT search facility



You can't please all of the people all of the time.


Have a great trip.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-40471-desert.html+detours

This is a write up i have done about our Jan. 2008 trip to Morocco, read it and make your own conclusions.

Bob


----------



## bambi2

We have travelled to Morocco 3 times on our own in our old Hymer, we found the Moroccans very nice and we felt safer there than we ever do in Spain, we had a Michelin map and a rough guide to Morocco, which even gave us little maps to find the camp sites, it was a great adventure and we will go again, we even had a service done on our motorhome in Agadir, they kept everything clean, did a very thorough job and it was very cheap, we were very pleased, things to look out for are families with donkeys and goats etc. just walking accross the motorways, (I suppose they were there before the motorway!) and we made sure we got out of the way when we were on small roads and we saw a lorry headed towards us, we know lots of people who go there every winter, usually from just before Christmas til February, it starts to get really hot then. Bambi 2.


----------



## kennyboy

Forestboy and ActiveCampers, have sent you a pm.
Ken


----------



## hautemetairie

*morocco touring*

We have toured with DD a couple of times and had a fantastic time. We saw places we would not have seen had we gone alone. It is an amazing country and we felt safe all the time. We have in fact booked to do one of the new routes next year and are really looking forward to it...Keep up the good work Ray and Debbie.


----------



## takeaflight

I used to run something similar to DD but to America (not motorhomes)

When everything went like a well oiled clock, then I am sure people may have said that "we didn't need Roy" and to sum degree they well may have been right. 

However when things went wrong that's when I earned my money.

Like the the airline captain, he may not earn his money throughout his flying life, but the S**T only as to hit the fan once and then he is worth every penny.


----------



## gdleeds

*reply*

It would appear that there are two thoughts for DE, positive and negative perhaps it would be better to be a little more specific about the negatives then that would allows us all to make an informed judgement....

if a problem occurred let us know... after just retiring from 30 years in business I would have much preferred for any thing negative to be brought to my attention so that it could be dealt with, rather than implied... that helps no one... especially the business


----------



## kennyboy

gdleeds, have sent you a pm. Hope that will help.
Ken


----------



## kennyboy

What happened to Bill_Posters's post? I got a notification by email but there is nothing on the forum.


----------



## Bill_Posters

I had made a post, but for a number of reasons decided that it did not add anything to this thread. So I removed it.


----------



## kennyboy

Thanks for the explanation!
Ken


----------



## gdleeds

*A thankyou for your posts and replies*

Well this post caused a little interest, for me I`m away with Desert Detours on the 1st October and very much looking forward to the trip.

The article raised a number of genuine issues that I can fully understand and would like to thank all for their contributions.

I liked the quote ` you cannot please all the people all of the time` I was in business for 30 years as an...... Estate Agent... yes you can laugh.. but I found no matter how hard you tried you just could not fulfill the expectations of all, in fact it seamed the harder one worked for someone the less they appreciated it, not all, many clients brought chocolates and flowers for members of my staff and we received many thank you cards, the point being that as a businessman its all about balance, service, and yes that nasty word profit.
Without profit there would be no business no service and everyone would have to do everything themselves, hence pay your money and let someone else take the strain... With DD one must remember that they are working in a 3rd world environment, we are coming possibly straight out of a 1st, hence the culture shock of staying on camp sites that may not be up with the CC & CCC back home.
For me, I`m going to Morocco with my eyes fully open, my m/h will provide me with the comforts I desire, whilst the tour will take me to a number of places I want to visit, as an enthusiastic amateur photographer I am really looking forward to taking some spectacular shots.. and yes I do use post production techniques to bring out the best in RAW files.

Will blog the trip for those who are interested

regards

Graham
gdleeds


----------



## artona

Hi Graham

_and yes I do use post production techniques to bring out the best in RAW files._ you big cheat you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have a good trip and I will be looking forward to seeing your blog, oh and if my opening line left you in any doubt I love photoshop and for me all it does is replace my darkroom where I used to fiddle with raw negatives rather than files.

Say hello to Ray for me

stew


----------



## Detourer

.........."Say hello to Ray for me" ......... stew


..........."Say hello yourself" ......... Ray....... :lol:

.


----------



## artona

Hi

Hello Ray :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

you got nothing better to do this morning Ray :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Detourer

Yes Bob......August is normally a quite month for enquiries/bookings so it is pool/beach/bar/relax time for us.......but it has turned out to be our busiest month ever..........

Is it the UK weather or this thread.........MMmmmm :wink: 

...


----------



## ActiveCampers

Detourer said:


> Yes Bob......August is normally a quite month for enquiries/bookings so it is pool/beach/bar/relax time for us.......but it has turned out to be our busiest month ever..........
> 
> Is it the UK weather or this thread.........MMmmmm :wink:
> 
> ...


Is this a good time to ask if you do MHF discount then?


----------



## Forestboy

Well I'm leaving Sat morning & catch the ferry Sun morning to Caen and will be in Algeceras with Ray about 28th really looking forward to it.
Like others I ran my own business for 28 years and you cannot please everyone no matter how hard you try, and profit is certainly not a dirty word.
I don't expect 5 star in Morocco but I'll have my own 5 star home with me so when I've had enough I'll just shut the door. Jan & I love to visit new places and have new experiences and meet people thats what travelling is about for us. Neither do we expectc the places we visit to be like home there would'nt be much point going if they were. In the last year we've been to Malaysia, Thailand, Burma & Cambodia on a motorcycle, USA for 3 months in a RV. In the past we've been to Egypt & Tunisia & Dubai so we're not worried about Morocco and I know we will enjoy the experience.
My Nikon SLR is already packed just wish I could use it better hoping for some fantastic pictures.
See ya


----------



## ActiveCampers

Do report back 
The missus (surprisingly) is really keen on the idea.
Whilst we're not expecting quality, we do have concerns over heat/insects/beggers/security/tourist tat and also as we're the young/active type not sure if we're in Rays normal demographic and wondered if we'd be satisfied.....
Also would be interested in "total trip spend" for this sort of trip. e.g. in addition to DDs fees, how much entertainment/food etc costs. As DDs fees for this trip is over our daily budget 
We have to say though, if we were going to do Morocco we'd do it with a tour - we'd not be happy (security and knowledge) to go to places that a tour would show. We'd be quick chickens**t by ourselves to be honest.
(We're thinking late 2009 so plenty of time...)

Anyway - got to see how we cope in Europe first! lol!


----------



## hilldweller

Forestboy said:


> In the last year we've been to Malaysia, Thailand, Burma & Cambodia on a motorcycle


WOW !

Morocco will be boring after that.


----------



## Forestboy

Nah never get bored travelling the more I travel the more I want to travel.

We're thinking about Mongolia next year.


----------



## gdleeds

*Booked and ready to go*

I would like to thank all those members who took time to add their comments to this post. Fiona and I read with interest what was posted, but for us, we are going and have now booked for the 1st Oct 08 trip.
We are well seasoned travellers, having visited many countries as part of our passion for travel, Vietnam, Oman, Tonga, Egypt, Jordan just to mention a few, so it will be thrilling for us to take our own van down to Morocco as a new destination for us.
If there are any other taking this same trip as ourselves on the 1st and want to meet up en route to Spain do please get in touch

regards
gdleeds
Graham & Fiona


----------



## karenmac

Hi

We are booked on Oct tour too (gdleeds departing 30 Sept ?) and really looking forward to it. Did not want to do Morocco "alone" first time so thought this would be a good intro. Have heard V good reports about Ray & Debbie and have found their communication excellent.

Agree with other posts - if anyone knows anything otherwise they should be open - this is what this is about - sharing the truth. We all know it's not all a bed of roses (thefts, etc) but anything that helps eliminate the bad can only be good! KM


----------



## gdleeds

*reply*

Hi Karen & Mac

thats for that

see you in southern Spain, should be a great adventure

Graham & Fiona
gdleeds


----------



## cater_racer

We went on the Desert Detours January tour this year, it was excellent. I recommend them highly.

Ray organizes and leads in relaxed ad-hoc manner.

If (as we did) you don't always want to go in convoy you can arrange to do your own thing, and meet up a day or so later.

There are good visits and a good mix of adventure and safety.

Thoroughly good value, and better than going on your own, you see more and goto places that you probably wouldn't find otherwise.


----------



## Forestboy

Just returned from a 2 month trip which included a trip to Morocco with DD. 
Can only say good things about Ray & Debbie. Don't listen to the whingers just go and enjoy a fantastic trip of a lifetime. 
Just remember its Africa not Europe so expect it to be different and you won't be dissapointed. If you're expecting 5 star campsites then its not for you and you should stick to France & Spain but if you've a sense of adventure you'll love it.


----------



## hilldweller

Detourer said:


> "Say hello yourself" ......... Ray....... :lol:
> 
> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, women on each arm, champagne in one hand, credit card in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming …."WOO HOO, WHAT A RIDE"
> 
> .


Oh YES.

Live dangerously, die young. I've tried, I've failed, but I still go on trying.


----------



## gdleeds

*Desert Detours*

In Morocco now at a town called Meekness, for thoughs who may be apprehensive about a tour with Desert Detours all I can say is do it, you will not be dissapointed with Ray or the tour, the Moroccan people are great, friendly and we have not felt at all threatened unlike some places in Spain.

An example of the Moroccan people and the assistance of Desert Detours, yesterday we (I) left the camera and lens etc in the back of a Taxi, did not relises for over an hour, when I to Ahammed Rays assistant he called several people was organising a visit to the police, can you imagine that!

anyway we went out onto the road to flaf a cab, who just happened to be the driver we had previously, he jumped out of the cab, opened his boot and presented me with the bag containing the camera equipment, I`m sure had this been England those items would have been lost forever, but it made me feel humble, as the average wage I beleive is only 20 Dr about 1 pound 25 pence, with the kit costing over 2k retail in the UK this chap could have lived quite well for quite some time.

As Ahammed explained to me, as this was a good act the taxi driver would be looked upon as a good person by Alah when his day of judgement arrives.

Morocco... fabulous, the people supperb... come and visit

gdleeds


----------



## Detourer

Hi everyone!  
Rebecca Ray and Debbies daughter. (Desert Detours)

Yes mum (debbie) has attended Morocco with dad (Ray) for the Moroccan October tour, and i am left here in sunny spain minding the office etc..  
But from what i can gather not only am i having a good break from mum and dad but the October 2008 tour is going wonderfully!  

So checking through the Forums on recent updats on Morocco from others i came across a man who has made a posting this morning who is on the tour with dad.
 
Speaking to dad last night as i miss both him and mum they were telling me what sort of things were happening. 
They are all in Meknes now and the group are loving it! But one of the clients had mis-placed/lost there camera by leaving it in the back of a moroccan taxi 8O Thinking they were never to see it again!
Dad didn't go into much more detail about it. 

So this morning i read that after arranging for people to go to the police to report it missing etc... they go to jump into the same taxi and the man hands them back there belongings! Amazing ?? Maybe for you, but for those who know Morocco well should know that is the Moroccan way.

I am not going to tell dad about the posting but leave it until he gets back to see for himself. 

Rebecca


----------

